

Why big IT projects always go wrong - weiran
http://m.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/apr/21/fred-brooks-complex-software-projects

======
arocks
Direct link to the research mentioned in the article:
<http://arxiv.org/pdf/1304.0265v1.pdf>

It concludes that Big Bang risky projects should be avoided and smaller
projects with comprehensive contingency plans should be preferred instead.

~~~
toadi
Strange the article doesn't mention the conclusion. Looks like the advice is
not to do anything...

~~~
qompiler
The only winning move is not to play. ;-)

------
deluxaran
In my opinion the problem lies in planning. The bigger the project the more
the entropy can start to have fun with it :)

